# Happy Birthday Khan!!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan's 3yrs old today!! Where does the time go?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Awww, Happy Birthday Khan! Such a big handsome fellow! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awwww.....such a cutie, and he really stood out in his litter! Happy birthday big boy!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Chowder! You always say what I was going to say. Please stop it! 
As I was going to say, little Khan really did stand out amongst all the other pups, I can see why you wanted him.
Happy Birthday little Khan, and here's to many, many more!
Time does fly doesn't it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kahn, make momma give you lot's of goodies today!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I shot a video this morning of him celebrating; but I don't know how to put it on here! ??
Thanks for the birthday wishes! He is a pretty special & spoiled dog. Wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Happy Birthday Kahn, make momma give you lot's of goodies today!


As if mom needs any more excuses!!! LOL!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I saw these pictures on facebook...OMG sooooooo cute!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mr. Khan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

three years old already?

wow.....

happy birthday, khan......what's mommy doing for you this day of days?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

From one mastiff owner to another, Happy Birthday Big Guy! I hope Khan had a great day today. I wish him many more


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, someone has had a verry busy day! For those on FB, sorry for all the duplicate posts. I do believe that Mateo's mom asked for pictures a few days ago...Well as promised, here is some Khan overload!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Those are SOOOO freaking cute!!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

A few more Just because he's so stinkin' handsome!!! LOL!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Khan! arty:arty: arty: He is one handsome guy, I agree... and the camera loves him as well.  Love the massive cupcake- ha!

Mateo is sending his best to Khan-- funny, Khan is "Mr. Big Lips"... I call Mateo "chubby lips" all the time. 'Cause, well, they are. :becky:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Happy Birthday, Khan! arty:arty: arty: He is one handsome guy, I agree... and the camera loves him as well.  Love the massive cupcake- ha!
> 
> Mateo is sending his best to Khan-- funny, Khan is "Mr. Big Lips"... I call Mateo "chubby lips" all the time. 'Cause, well, they are. :becky:


That's funny you noticed that. That's the only reason why I had the pictures saved!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Woofday Khan. What a handsome sweetie !!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Khan!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Khan! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan thanks you for all the Barkday wishes! He had a verry good day!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Kahn from all my gang.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday to Khan. I feel fairly confident that he had an awesome day. The puppy pic is especially cute. Of course those "puppies" are bigger than my dogs!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Khan, didn't see it on the 6th, must have been working lol. how old?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> Happy Birthday Khan, didn't see it on the 6th, must have been working lol. how old?


3 years!!! Still just a baby!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy belated birthday to sweet Khan! I can't believe he's three already....I remember when he was just a wee baby boy! Such a doll.....I love that I've gotten to watch him grow via this forum 

Your first post on DFC when Khan was 5.5 months old (and I was bad! Didn't say hi or nothin' LOL) :thumb: 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/introduce-yourself/2136-khan-house.html

PS Love the new sig pic!!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday! He is a handsome fellow. I love the soft wrinkles around his face it gives him such a soft look.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Happy belated birthday to sweet Khan! I can't believe he's three already....I remember when he was just a wee baby boy! Such a doll.....I love that I've gotten to watch him grow via this forum
> 
> Your first post on DFC when Khan was 5.5 months old (and I was bad! Didn't say hi or nothin' LOL) :thumb:
> 
> ...


OMG Nat, I love it!! Thanks for finding that!!
You may not have said "Hi"; but you have always been there! 

Gina


----------

